# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  29/09/2017 OTSMART ULTIMATE X Edition - Update 1.0.0.2572 - NEW MODELS / BUGS FIXES

## mohamed73

*If you like our work leave a REVIEW here:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
What's new !?   FIXED '_ERROR: STATUS_BROM_CMD_SEND_DA_FAIL_' AFFECTING OT-5049 / OT-5095 SERIES etcIMPROVED *SIM2* UNLOCKING FOR THE NEW CHIPSETSFIXED SOME ISSUES WHEN FLASHING UNDER *WIN10 x64* 
  New models supported:  ALCATEL ONE TOUCH POP 4S [UNLOCK:  YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]ALCATEL ONE TOUCH REVVL T-MOBILE [UNLOCK: YES]  [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ:  YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]ALCATEL  OT-4055T [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]   [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]ALCATEL OT-5044_N  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]ALCATEL OT-7071 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]ALCATEL  OT-7071A [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH.  PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]   [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]ALCATEL OT-7071D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]ALCATEL OT-8262 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]ALLVIEW  E3 LIVING [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:  YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]NAVON T503 [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]  [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]Phillips S396 [UNLOCK:  YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES] *If you like our work leave a REVIEW here:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Facebook*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Forum*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## myrays

chokran chokranchokran

----------


## gdrgdfg

merci

----------

